# Boer breeders in CA and how to select a boer?



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

I've decided that for next year in FFA i'd like to raise a meat goat, as i'm already starting a small Nigerian Dwarf herd (so I can keep him at home and not in our "new" *cough* terrible*cough* facilities the schoolboard built us...). Plus I really want an FFA project animal less demanding then my current project, a steer. (I love my steer, but nine more months of tears, sweat, broken toes, and rushing there after school to feed next year? No thanks...)

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knew some good breeders in CA with Boer goat wethers in March/April (our fair is end of June-early July) or any does (AI could be fun?). My advisor said he had an "excellent" boer breeder, but after my "excellent" lamb breeder last year he knew (the breeder picked the smallest lamb in the herd as the "best" for me and was extremely rude whenever I asked for any pointers on making her grow quickly. The result was my lamb was underweight at fair, couldn't go through auction, and i'm almost 6 foot so showing her was a pain in the butt!), I think I'll find my own breeder. :wink: If anyone knows of any breeders in surrounding states as well, that could be doable. 

Also-whats are desirable aspects when selecting a boer goat? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know any breeders in Cali, so can't help there but I can help with picking a goat!

Look for length of body (mainly loin), depth of rib and width over top. Look at structure and make sure its sound on its feet and legs. You also want somethingwith natural expression of muscle and natural thickness. In other words, if it looks powerful and thick and has alot of width from the under neath and top (look between the front legs.. width of base is also told by how wide they stand) then they are naturally thick. Always ask the breeder for the current feeding ration and any tips they have on feeding. Good luck picking though!

I'll be showing a lamb or two this fall for my ag teacher... never shown one before so maybe you can give me some tips =)


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you!! 

When showing a lamb, it's exactly like showing a goat...you need to keep the animal between you and the judge at all times (switching sides) and you have to set up their feet, I think the only difference is that lambs you get no collar.  You put your hands like: 








(minus the head so high...I was super tall and my lamb was SO short, it was really annoying. xD)

And you basically just walk them around the ring like that. Practice is KEY though, some lambs decide they like to snake their heads when you're trying to hold onto them, and its SO embarrassing chasing a lamb around the ring. xD


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Oh also-does anyone know if auctions are a good place to find boers at??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You want a goat to have a bigger front end compared to a lamb, a lamb should be wedged shape, but a goat should be rectangle shapped or barrel shaped. Look for a goat that has a distance between his front legs, with a chest that comes out past his front legs, A straight top-line is just important with both lambs and goats, You can tell a goat has a straight top-line by how his tail flips up. A goat that looks like he is always holding his tail curled upwards, instead of down-wards is a goat with a nice straight top-line. 

Don't just look at big meaty rear-ends and thick back legs, make sure the goat his nice spring of rib and depth in the front end as well and looks long, not short and blocky. 

As far as showing goats compared to lambs. Lambs are way more hands-on. A lamb is shown with no collar/halter and is braced when standing still, a goat is shown more like cattle or dogs, with a collar, walked around with the head up, but when stopped the handler should beable to set all four legs up square, keep head up, but not be pressing into the goat or too hands on. We have found a less tame goat will set-up better and stand better than a goat that has become super tame. don't carry feed or treats in your pockets and let your goat chew on you or the chain while trianing. This is very distracting in the show rink. 

Goodluck picking out your goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ali, Not sure about the auctions by you. :shrug: 
Out here I stay as far away from them as I can! Here all the sick, diseased cull goats go to auctions. I have heard about nice looking goats going thru but I would NEVER buy from one here since even a good looking goat can hide issues. Also at the auction there are aline the same pens and trample thru the same areas exposing possibly healthy one to issues. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am in California.....wish I had a wether to sell you but I don't.....  

Everyone has great advice...

I too agree... that auctions are not the place to get good show animals or any animals ...you might get more than you bargained for.... someone else's problem.....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Pam: I can't figure out how to post a photo on here. I have a couple of my kids showing goats and sheep that I wanted to show for comparison.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam: I can't figure out how to post a photo on here. I have a couple of my kids showing goats and sheep that I wanted to show for comparison.


Maybe this link will help you.... if not you are welcome to send it to me through my e-mail [email protected]

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Okay, thought this might be easier to show more photos. 
Dani and Ali here are some photos at our show the last couple of years, and I added some information about each photo, figure a photo is worth a thousand words.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... e309f5eab4


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Trying to figure out this photo thing. 

Proper postioning of lamb during bracing.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Where in California are you located? I am familiar with some breeders, we are in the Central Valley. My daughter just started showing meat goats this year, so we are new and learning also!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you try Craigslist? We've bought goats from Craigslist before 

20kidsonhill - your kids have some nice looking animals they have shown! Are they all market animals or are any of them used as breeding sock? Just curious, because my kids are doing breeding does this year, and don't really know anyone doing breeding does. Next year I think they may tackle market wethers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Okay, thought this might be easier to show more photos.
> Dani and Ali here are some photos at our show the last couple of years, and I added some information about each photo, figure a photo is worth a thousand words.


 Nice pics...and I see you figured it out... with the pics ...great job.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

goatgirlzCA said:


> Where in California are you located? I am familiar with some breeders, we are in the Central Valley. My daughter just started showing meat goats this year, so we are new and learning also!


I'm in SoCal, but willing to drive anywhere in CA.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey Pam, I was wondering, why don't you sell project wethers??...the commercial bucks could be wethered


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Can you try Craigslist? We've bought goats from Craigslist before
> 
> 20kidsonhill - your kids have some nice looking animals they have shown! Are they all market animals or are any of them used as breeding sock? Just curious, because my kids are doing breeding does this year, and don't really know anyone doing breeding does. Next year I think they may tackle market wethers


The lambs we buy and come from a farm that does some of everything, breeding stock, open shows, and meat.

The goats are from our farm and we started out commercial and very very percentage and are working our way up the ladder by using full-blood sires, but we have a long way to go. But our 4H/FFA program is a meat show, all the pictures of the goats and lambs are from the meat show. We are allowed to show males(whethered) and females.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a breeder in Porterville, White Rail Ranch. They are having a sale June 5 with about 30 wethers - their website has the info. They are well known and produce a lot of winners! A friend of mine is consigning wethers to the sale.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have found quite a few Boer goat ranches in California from us searching to get some good quality goats here at our place(Northern CA). I know that there is one in Lincoln, CA and I think they are Gold Country Boers but I'm not sure. There is also Wilton Boer Goats but I am not sure that they dehorn their animals for the fair. There are many others too that you can find links on Craigs list to their sites. Go to Sacramento, Sanfransico or Yuba City on craigs lists. I also know a ranch in Corning(Northern CA) that raises fair (boer meat) goats. They are sturdy, healthy meat goats. She sells some percentages and purebreds and has done well dehorning her goats. I would have to ask if she has any to sell. Hope this helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hey Pam, I was wondering, why don't you sell project wethers??...the commercial bucks could be wethered


 Sorry KAtrina didn't see this until now...

Anyway.... we don't dehorn ...so that is out too... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you wont sell project wethers because you dont dehorn? not sure If I read that right


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

In Pam's area the whethers have to be dehorned, and she doesn't do that. In our area we can show animals with horns. Makes it easier for us. They need to change that for all areas, no point in dehorning a terminal meat animal, just extra work for the producer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:


> In Pam's area the whethers have to be dehorned, and she doesn't do that. In our area we can show animals with horns. Makes it easier for us. They need to change that for all areas, no point in dehorning a terminal meat animal, just extra work for the producer.


Ditto! Our show circuit wants to make it so all goats shown on it have to be dehorned. We only have classes judged as market but still some people bring does just to have them seen. I personally don't see the point of dehorning wethers, and does have to have horns to be shown at sanctioned events


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> In Pam's area the whethers have to be dehorned, and she doesn't do that. In our area we can show animals with horns. Makes it easier for us. They need to change that for all areas, no point in dehorning a terminal meat animal, just extra work for the producer.


 Yep.. that is why.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

there is a newer member packhillboers you could try them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We are in Texas and the FFA teachers are telling us it would be "nice" to dehorn our wether. I won't do it! All my goats have horns and if the wether does not do super well he will live with us and be my buck's pen buddy-he will NEED his horns! LOL!!

My kids can handle a goat with horns-they do it everyday. That is why the teachers want them de-horned because they think it will make it easier for the kids to show them. I believe the kids should properly learn how to handle the FFA animal as it is, wouldn't that be the entire point? :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I believe the kids should properly learn how to handle the FFA animal as it is, wouldn't that be the entire point? :laugh:


 I am with ya on that...all the way.... But in the same token ...I respect those that do....because it is their preference..... :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We are not yet sure we want to get into the fair wether business of disbudding. I know their is a real call for it in our area with 4H. We attempted to disbud this year with lots of reading & advice, & instructions to build the little booboo box, but to our dismay, all the horns grew right back in (all with thick stubbiness.) We will decide how we do for fair wethers after next kidding season. I would rather have kidding season in late March instead of December/Jan., and I think we would have to have winter time kids born for the fair dates here. I personally think the larger breed of goats, especially a buck looks really insecure without horns. Horns stuck in a fence isnt good either. Most may only do that once if smart, and some may never get the chance to do it again. One thing I know for sure: to disbud successfully, we will want someone here who has done well at it before & I know there are many around our area who can help us if we decide to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We are not yet sure we want to get into the fair wether business of disbudding. I know their is a real call for it in our area with 4H. We attempted to disbud this year with lots of reading & advice, & instructions to build the little booboo box, but to our dismay, all the horns grew right back in (all with thick stubbiness.) We will decide how we do for fair wethers after next kidding season. I would rather have kidding season in late March instead of December/Jan., and I think we would have to have winter time kids born for the fair dates here. I personally think the larger breed of goats, especially a buck looks really insecure without horns. Horns stuck in a fence isnt good either. Most may only do that once if smart, and some may never get the chance to do it again. One thing I know for sure: to disbud successfully, we will want someone here who has done well at it before & I know there are many around our area who can help us if we decide to.


 Yes... I would definitely get someone that knows how to disbud...to do it for you next go around... if you should decide to do so....

For me ..I can't do it...And you are right... a big boer doesn't look quite right to me either... without horns....  It is also a radiator...keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter.... :thumb:

Correcting the fence issues of getting stuck... we have up a hotline they stay away from it.....

I wish that 4h ...would let us have a choice whether we want to disbud or not...but unfortunately ...they don't... so it is either you do and be in 4h or don't and forget the 4h thing.... :sigh:


----------

